# happy birthday to me.



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

this was exactly 1 year ago to the day. this was what i ended up after discovering EI and co2. 






mark


----------



## samc (5 Apr 2009)

that tank looks pretty good. never seen it before though have u ever shown it?


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

i did show something similar of the same tank, but that was an age ago. i was sifting through images and stumbled across this   

i also found my first iwagumi layout which i did directly after this scape was over.   shocking!


 it was about this time i really got the bug!


----------



## Themuleous (5 Apr 2009)

I love jungle scapes, once I crack an iwagumi in my 4ft it'll be a jungle scape next for sure.

Sam


----------



## altaaffe (6 Apr 2009)

I'll take it Sam.

Was about to say is that a Rena aqualife 120 when I realised.  Nice tank though and looked good there too, got my Malawi set-up in my Rena 120 x 50.


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Apr 2009)

Welcome to the Jungle Massive.  Skeletons coming out now 

AC


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Apr 2009)

Nice one mate, you've come a long way although thats still a tank to be proud of.


----------



## TDI-line (6 Apr 2009)

Happy birthday Saintly.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Saintly.



I was gonna say, does that mean it was your birthday yesterday mate?  If so, happy birthday mate! 

As Dan says, still a tank to be proud of!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Apr 2009)

nah, it's not my birthday literally. just from that tank to what i'm doing  currently is a year. although i've been at it for 18 months or so now. the above tank was the turning point for me. it could be my birthday if you want it to be?....  lots a pressies?


----------



## TDI-line (6 Apr 2009)

I feel so cheated now.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> I feel so cheated now.



oh sorry dan,


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2009)

Ahh, so it's the aniversary of popping your aquascaping cherry right ?


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Apr 2009)

you should do a dutch scape. You have a good pruning technique


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Apr 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> you should do a dutch scape. You have a good pruning technique



the next MA scape (in the 90cm) maybe along those lines   stemmy heaven!


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool


----------



## mr. luke (14 Apr 2009)

Happy fake birthday 
Enjoy the fake fissidens i didnt send


----------

